# I got some awesome wood today.



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 16, 2008)

I got some awesome wood today and met a wood turner. He lives down in Durand,Wisconsin and he's a really nice guy. He's not a member of IAP yet,buy I hope he will be soon. I work for one of my friends. (He's a hoof trimmer for cows.) That wood turner is a hoof trimmer too and he has some awesome wood. 


He has a Rikon full size lathe,Rikon mini lathe,Turncrafter Pro,Rockwell Delta,and a foot powered lathe. He has about 1,200 bowls around in his house and shop. He has lots and lots of dried and wet wood,logs,and burls. He gave me a huge 125 pound box elder burl,25 pound oak burl,100 pounds of spalted maple,50 pounds of mulberry (I think),and a whole bunch of assorted wood and burls. His place is awesome. He has lots of cherry burl,curly flame box elder burl,oak,and maple burl. Stop in if you have time.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW!  Good for you Jared!  Stay in touch with him and I bet he will teach you much about turning too.

lr


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 16, 2008)

He did a little bit. I'm gonna have some wood up for sale on here soon it looks like. He also has a whole bunch of spalted hackberry.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 16, 2008)

hummmm, you say He GAVE you a bunch of wood and now you want to SELL it....

Perhaps Trading the wood would be more in line.... Just something to think about Young man....otherwise it seems that you are trying to PROFIT from his KINDNESS!


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 16, 2008)

JayDevin said:


> hummmm, you say He GAVE you a bunch of wood and now you want to SELL it....
> 
> Perhaps Trading the wood would be more in line.... Just something to think about Young man....otherwise it seems that you are trying to PROFIT from his KINDNESS!



Jared, I thought the same thing as well.  Did you tell your new friend that you needed the wood to sell to others or that you were planning on selling it or did he think he was giving you some wood to use yourself?

In my mind there is a big difference.  I remember when you joined the forum saying you couldn't afford wood and many members sent you wood and blanks.  I would like to think you haven't been trying to sell those as well.


----------



## monkeynutz (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree with these other guys, Jared.  It's true that this is now *your* material, but it's kind of bush league for you not to remember the *spirit* in which it was given.  I'm sure he thought he was helping out a young'un relatively new to the hobby, rather than lining the pockets of an enterprising merchant on his way to the flea market.  Trading *some* of it for other woods you might be interested in is not questionable, however.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 16, 2008)

monkeynutz said:


> I agree with these other guys, Jared. It's true that this is now *your* material, but it's kind of bush league for you not to remember the *spirit* in which it was given. I'm sure he thought he was helping out a young'un relatively new to the hobby, rather than lining the pockets of an enterprising merchant on his way to the flea market. Trading *some* of it for other woods you might be interested in is not questionable, however.


 

You also might want to consider that your new friend might very well join IAP and will have access to reading all threads when he does ... including this one.  If you had given away this very generous gift to him, then turned around and joined this group and found that he had sold the wood ... how would that make you feel?  That's how I always tell my daughter to do things, think about how you would feel in the other parties shoes .. 

Linda


----------



## altaciii (Aug 16, 2008)

Not so quick to post back now, young man?  I agree with all the above, his gift was to help you get started on your way to making some fine writing instuments not for you to start a business.


----------



## Nolan (Aug 16, 2008)

I think maybe I've read this wrong?? I think you should really consider what your post suggests Jared


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 16, 2008)

Jared,

Don't take the above posts wrong, this IS NOT a dogpile so don't think everyone is coming down on you or just picking on you.  We are just sharing lessons learned in life, a little morality and hopefully some values, much the way we do with our own kids.

Keep in mind you are only 16 and many of us have grown kids and grandkids almost your age and we just don't want to see you make some disasterous turns.

Making a buck, as appealing as it seems, isn't everything!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 16, 2008)

Jared,  Sounds like you made a friend who was very generous with his good fortune.  I dont know about selling it, but I expect there will be a raffle here in the near future, and Im sure many would love a chance to win some of that fine wood.  Only a suggestion since you have enough to sell.  Im always willing to donate right along with you.


----------



## babyblues (Aug 17, 2008)

Some good points.  You posted a while back about being willing to trade for some exotic burls.  Looks like you have a few great bargaining chips now!


----------



## DocStram (Aug 18, 2008)

..........or, maybe you can send some wood down to your friend in Texas who you were asking to have donations sent to.


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 18, 2008)

Good idea there Doc!!!! Jared, instead of selling it, share the wealth with your friends in need. It is a nice haul of wood you got there and it would make any pen turner happy.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great idea, Al!  That should keep both of you in pen blanks for a while, Jared!  

And do show some pics of your pens when you finish them, Jared...sounds like some neat wood!  

Andrew


----------



## DocStram (Aug 18, 2008)

One idea a day.  That's what I shoot for ... one idea per day.  And when I get an idea .. that's it  ... I'm done for the day.   Just like George Costanza.  

But dang, today it took me all the way up to 7:43PM.


----------



## B727phixer (Aug 18, 2008)

Comon Jared surely ya got something to say.....


----------



## DocStram (Aug 18, 2008)

With all sincerity .......  I think our young friend Jared needs a little breathing room and time to reflect on our posts and suggestions.  Let's give him some time to sort through all of that wood ..... and allow him to think this through.  

As for me, I have some personal advice that I would like to offer him  .... but in a pm.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 19, 2008)

I am going to be the voice of dissent here and say “let the man or woman without sin cast the first stone.”

- None of you know the specific circumstances of how the boy came by the wood
- You have all drawn conclusions based on VERY limited information.
- At least one of the above posters openly asks for unused/unwanted items that they then repurpose and sell those articles.

Even though some of you say you are not dog piling, that is exactly what this appears to be to me. Once, maybe twice okay, but over a dozen posts?!?

Also, I find it HARD to believe that NONE of you has EVER received a blank, a kit or some other thing as a gift and used that item to make something then place it up for sale.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 19, 2008)

Jared:
"Never kick a gift horse in the mouth" .  This is a quote from a person that gave me this advise and he has never been wrong about this.  Especially if you are calling this person a new friend.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 19, 2008)

maybe just maybe he wants to sell some of it to buy kits, they're not cheap and not many people will trade kits for blanks. I have offered bog oak and bog yew to people and they don't seem to think its worth a kit like a 2 tone sierra, one which i'm very eager to try


----------



## nwcatman (Aug 20, 2008)

jared- in the spirit of the olympics..........go for the gold boy, go for the gold!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 20, 2008)

Jared,
     Think of it this way, how will he feel if he joins this forum and checks this thread out. How will he feel? that is what you should use as a gage to sell the materials. Good luck, however it goes.


----------



## shull (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok guys...I think he has the message.  If Jared hasn'e gone underground by now he is a lot stronger than most 16 yr olds.  Lets remember the age and let it go.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 21, 2008)

I see a future poltician, some one share his goods with you ,you should share with your friends.Don't use this for profit in your wallet, but profit in the mind, you have learned a good lesson from this......


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 26, 2008)

C'mon lay off the guy. Everyone has had their fun and said their piece, so let it go. If someone really needs to say something, say it privately and show the discreteness that you would expect yourself.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with Johnnie . In case no one has noticed Jared has not come on here since 8/22 , he never said if he told the guy that he might sell or trade the wood to anyone else and for all we know he did . I really think that in the future if you want to beat on someone you should know all the facts and think about how you might feel in a similar situation .
Jared I hope you read this and join us again .

Flame away guys , but I really think you were wrong


----------



## dntrost (Aug 26, 2008)

I couldn't agree more.  I have been wanting to add to this as well he is an adult and probably doesn't need anymore fathers.  I think most meant well but handled it in the wrong way. I did send a PM stating this to Jared.  Explaining that I thought this was way out of line but that people probably didn't mean to be hurtful.  Let's hope he comes back and we have all learned something from this!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys. Our internet filter expired and my dad didn't get it renewed until just last night. I've been off of it for about 3 weeks now. I got my post a little wrong. I paid a little for it but I was planning on selling the stuff I paid for. I think I'll just have to donate some to a IAP fundraiser. I don't even have it dried yet or cut up.:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome back Jared , glad to see your problems were technical .


----------



## dntrost (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------

